# Back in time to Back to the Future



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This past week I ordered the Back to the Future trilogy on Blu Ray. My wife is out tonight with friends celebrating a 40th birthday, so I took the opportunity to watch Back to the Future with my kids.

They are just getting to the age where I feel they are ready to have some exposure to bad language... when it comes to the kids I use a website called commonsense media.com to screen movies - they do a great job alerting parents to all kinds of issues in movies. So, I held a little pre-movie meeting... discussed the bad words they would hear in this 1980's PG flick... and we went to the theater to watch it.

It was wonderful. They absolutely loved it. I was probably 13 when BTTF came out in theaters... not all that much older than my oldest. It was great to share it with them... and to have them, at the end, tell me how much they enjoyed it. Imagine that. A movie, going on 28 years old, can still kick it.

BTW, the video and audio quality was pretty good considering the movie's age. 

Good stuff. Doesn't seem possible that it comes from the 1980's and we're in the 2010's.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Fully agree, The Trilogy is still to this day one of my favorite movies. I rewatched them as well not long ago and still enjoyed them.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I watch Back to the Future at least once a month, for some reason my wife can't get into it.. And thanks for the info on that website it will help me when my daughter gets older


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Back To The Future is a classic. Was the movie theater doing old movies? Just about all the movies directed by Robert Zemeckis can be watched over and over again -- Who framed Roger Rabbit, Forrest Gump, The Polar Express, etc.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

That website is great... Especially good for getting the low-down on a lot of year tween-tv shows that kids like to watch. The rule in our home is that the kids can only watch dvr-ed TV series that we have given the nod to... Commonsensemedia.com has helped make my end of the process so easy. 

For movies, it's the sAme... Right down to the fine details of seeing exactly what bad language is used, explicit situations, etc.



As for the theater... I actually meant the theater in our home. ;-). Didn't make that clear.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks for the clarification.. I missed the dvd order part early in your thread. My bad! 

I do know my local theater does old movies every week. A different one each time.. 

I try to check it out once in awhile just to see if any difference from dvd.. 

Thanks for the link for checking for lang, etc. Good if you have kids.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link Todd - that will definitely come in handy as my boys are getting to that age as well.

Another big BTTF fan here - I need to order those on BR.....


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

No problem.

I was impressed with the video quality BTTF... Audio was, like many old movies, a tad thin but it had a couple of moments where nice warm bass was able to shine through. Definitely happy with it.


----------



## Flavius (May 20, 2013)

I play a lot of 50's music around the house, so when I watched these with my girls, the first thing they said was "oooooh, so this is why you play that music all the time!"

They're half-right!


----------

